# [RISOLTO] un aiuto a completare l'installazione

## looca

salute a tutti,

sto riprovando   :Embarassed:   l'installazione.

Sono alla fase di configurazione del kernel e uso genkernel.

Il sorgente kernel è 

 *Quote:*   

> linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

 

ho fatto emergere genkernel e poi ho dato

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

ma è uscito un errore che riporto

http://pastebin.com/TbQUa0ST

Ora sono di nuovo a ".config".

Considerato che il comando 

```
lspci -n
```

mi ha dato

```
00:00.0 0600: 1022:9601

00:01.0 0604: 1022:9602

00:0a.0 0604: 1022:9609

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4391

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 3c)

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:05.0 0300: 1002:9710

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 05)
```

e considerando che il mio "Device driver check e report" mi dà

 *Quote:*   

> PCI ID	Works?	Vendor	Device	Driver	Kernel
> 
> 10229601		Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]	RS880 Host Bridge		
> 
> 10229602		Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]	RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)		
> ...

 

potreste gentilmente darmi delle indicazioni per procedere?

Grazie mille di tutto.

L.

Update

Ho modificato alcune cose che davano errore con .config. Poi ho reso il comando, genkernel --menuconfig all e poi è accaduto questo:

```
*         >> Compiling 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-mdstart.diff

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* busybox: >> Copying to cache...

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems around it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4"

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

```

Leggere 

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel compiled successfully

 

mi dà gioia, ma quel che appare sotto mi mette dubbi.

Ora è tardi, mezzanotte inoltrata. Se smonto, domani rieffettuo il chroot e riparto da...?   :Question: 

nuovo update

Buongiorno. 

Sto andando avanti. Sto modificando i moduli del kernel

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules
```

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules="ohci1394"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="tun"

```

Avendo io 

 *Quote:*   

> linux-2.6.39.gentoo-r3

 

devo, immagino modificare in tal senso. Ma la scritta

 *Quote:*   

> "ieee1394 ohci1394"

 

come la modifico, sempre che vada modificata?

Nuovo Update.

Sono quasi (spero) in dirittura di arrivo. Dovrei installare Grub, ma - se non erro - non è strettamente necessario, vero? Infatti, dato che ho già installato in precedenza Sabayon posso  aggiungere a menu.lst l'immagine del kernel di gentoo, come mi disse DjinnZ.

Chiedo scusa di questo topic confuso. Ditemi pure se devo toglierlo, o modificarne il titolo.

Nuovo Update ancora: 

Ho optato per installare anche Grub. Ho fatto emergere Grub e ho dato il comando

```
nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

ma non posso scriverci

```
  GNU nano 2.2.5          File: /boot/grub/grub.conf                            

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/d$

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

                [ Read 16 lines (Warning: No write permission) ]

^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut TextM-| First Line

^X Exit      ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos   M-? Last Line

```

Perché? Ricordo che io ho usato Genkernel.Last edited by looca on Sun Sep 25, 2011 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## looca

Per favore, qualcuno è così gentile da aiutarmi?   :Smile: 

Nell'ordine chiedo:

- ho fatto emergere Grub ma non ho completato l'installazione. Se non la volessi installare quale comando dovrò dare nel terminale di Sabayon per configurare in tal Grub la possibilità d'entrare in Gentoo?

- adesso dopo aver installato xorg server (era meglio se davo xorg x11?) certo di far emergere alcuni programmi.

- nel profilo eselect ho scelto l'opzione 2 desktop semplice. A me è sufficiente una Gentoo con un ambiente scattante (per capirsi: kde non fa al caso mio). Ma come faccio a far "emergere" l'ambiente desktop, per esempio xfce oppure openbox?

Chiedo venia per queste domande che per voi sono come chiedere come si fa a scaldare l'acqua. Ma abbiate pazienza della mia n00biosità.

 :Laughing: 

Nella speranza possa essere utile ho dato

```
emerge --info
```

ho ottenuto

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-std231-i586 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-std231-i586-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_250_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 Sep 2011 11:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## laycastle

Ciao!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ho optato per installare anche Grub. Ho fatto emergere Grub e ho dato il comando
> 
> ```
> nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Strano, la modifica la stavi effettuando mentre eri in chroot? Perché altrimenti la modifica va effettuata con i permessi di root.

Altrimenti prova a postare da chroot

```
ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

così vediamo come stanno messi i permessi.

 *Quote:*   

> Se non la volessi installare quale comando dovrò dare nel terminale di Sabayon per configurare in tal Grub la possibilità d'entrare in Gentoo? 

 

Sabayon ha grub 2, giusto?

 *Quote:*   

> A me è sufficiente una Gentoo con un ambiente scattante (per capirsi: kde non fa al caso mio). Ma come faccio a far "emergere" l'ambiente desktop, per esempio xfce oppure openbox? 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/?catid=desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## looca

Intanto grazie del soccorso   :Laughing: 

Ecco il risultato di

```
(chroot) sabayon / # ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 627 18 set 14.32 /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

Il punto è: come faccio ad aggiungere Gentoo alla lista di Grub di Sabayon in modo da opzionare al boot uno o l'altro OS?

----------

## laycastle

 *looca wrote:*   

> Il punto è: come faccio ad aggiungere Gentoo alla lista di Grub di Sabayon in modo da opzionare al boot uno o l'altro OS?

 

Sono un po' a digiuno di grub2 ma penso che questo dovrebbe funzionare:

modifica il file /etc/grub.d/40_custom aggiungendo

```
menuentry “Gentoo Linux” {

set root=(hdX,Y)

linux /boot/tuokernel real_root=/dev/sdXX

initrd /boot/tuoinitrd

}
```

conta che rispetto a grub1 il numero della partizione viene contato a partire da uno, quindi /dev/sdb4 diventa hd1,4 (su grub1 sarebbe stata hd1,3).

infine aggiorna grub.cfg

```
# update-grub
```

----------

## looca

Grazie, molto gentile.

Ho provato, ma con esiti negativi, nel senso che non mi dà errore di scrittura.

Vabbè, ora provo a installare Grub di Gentoo e speriamo bene.

Ma perché se, dopo aver dato "emerge grub" e aver configurato "grub.conf"

succede questo?

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) sabayon / # nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> (chroot) sabayon / # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
> 
> (chroot) sabayon / # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
> ...

 

Ecco grub.conf

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

#root (hd0,6)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda7

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

# vim:ft=conf:

```

e se installo Grub nel Mbr

```
    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 5120K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd0,6)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found

grub> 

```

----------

## laycastle

 *looca wrote:*   

> Grazie, molto gentile.
> 
> Ho provato, ma con esiti negativi, nel senso che non mi dà errore di scrittura.
> 
> 

 

Puoi essere più specifico?

Per quanto riguarda l'installazione del grub di gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3
> 
> ...

 

perché l'intera voce è commentata?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grub> root (hd0,6)
> 
> ...

 

Controlla che il parametro root punti alla partizione corretta: deve puntare nella partizione in cui risiedono i dati per il boot (hai /boot separata?). Posta magari

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## looca

Scusa, ma arrivo solo ora davanti al pc

```
fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri, totale 625142448 settori

Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x00004f54

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63     4209029     2104483+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2         4209030     8418059     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         8418060   625137344   308359642+   5  Esteso

/dev/sda5         8418123    50363774    20972826   83  Linux

/dev/sda6        50363838   155236094    52436128+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7       155236158   197181809    20972826   83  Linux

/dev/sda8       197181873   302054129    52436128+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9       302054193   343999844    20972826   83  Linux

/dev/sda10      343999908   448872164    52436128+  83  Linux

```

boot è in sda1

Sabayon è in 5 e 6

A Gentoo ho dato sda7 / e sda 8 /home

le altre due sono vuote per un eventuale altra distro.

Ho voluto tenere le home di Sabayon e Gentoo separate.

Più tardi riprovo il percorso che mi dava errore (è che non me lo sono segnato, colpa mia).

Non so perché l'intera voce sia commentata.

Tieni presente: a me Sabayon non piace granché (tutti quei discorsini che Entropy ti fa mentre dài comandi mi stanno antipatici, e poi ho installato la versione kde che forse per il mio pc è troppo pesante, e mi pare di notare della latenza per esempio tra i clic del mouse e la risposta a video) e quindi sono disposto a ripartire da zero. (oramai sono venti giorni che tento di installare Gentoo   :Laughing:  sono zuccone e poi perdo il filo, ma m'intriga e m'appassiona come poche altre distro).

Comunque grazie della disponibilità. Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

caveat:da qualche parte nella documentazione è scritto di sovrascrivere i file in /usr/share/genkernel/arch, niente di più sbagliato le configurazioni vanno inserite in /etc/kernels;in genkernel.conf tenere d'occhio MOUNTBOOT;SYMLINK="no" (non rompere le scatole ad un grub che non è quello di gentoo;MOUNTBOOT se la partizione dove risiedono il kernel e grub è montata rw di default è inutile e va impostato a no;BOOTLOADER="grub" va bene ma SPLASH e SPLASH_THEME come sopra, non è il caso di sfottere un grub che non è quello di gentoo (non vuol dire che non puoi fare prove ma ... caveat emptor, l'ultima volta che ci ho provato si incasinava e tentava di modificare anche i boot delle altre distribuzioni);Se la dir di boot non è /boot (per esempio non si usa la boot separata e non è /boot ma /mnt/altradistro/boot) modificare il parametro BOOTDIR;se usi --menuconfig puoi anche pensare di fare a meno dell'immagine per il boot.ti consiglio di correggere CFLAGS in make.conf con qualcosa di più adatto alla tua cpu (dovrebbe essere qualcosa del genere CFLAGS="-march=k8 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=32 --param l2-cache-size=512 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2" ma controlla non ho più cpu athlon 32)

controlla come hai inserito /boot in fstab e ricorda che puoi sempre usare un mount -o remount,rw /boot

Su gentoo non devi installare per niente grub è da sabayon (questo perché sabayon usa grub 2 e potrebbe avere delle sue particolari idiosincrasie in merito, se fosse debian potresti semplicemente pensare di decidere per una distribuzione a caso) che devi installarlo nell'mbr. Dopo di che tutto si risolve modificando menu.lst (o lasciando che genkernel aggiunga la voce al posto tuo). Non è lilo che ogni volta deve essere installato nell'mbr.

rootfstype=ext3/ext4 se hai quei filesystem ed usi l'immagine di boot (initrd)

piccolo tip: sicuramente avrai installato il kernel con emerge gentoo-sources e di conseguenza avrai in world sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, questo è bene ma al primo depclean potresti piallare il kernel funzionante in favore dell'ultima versione quindi emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-versione è una buona idea. All'update continuerai ad avere l'ultima versione disponibile del kernel ma non rischi per distrazione di piallare via la vecchia.

Per riciclare le versioni si copia il file in /etc/kernels con un nuovo nome corrispondente alla nuova versione installata.

Inutile dire che la use symlink serve solo a fare casini, che è buona norma non cancellare subito il vecchio kernel per il nuovo ed è meglio usare eselect kernel per cambiare il kernel attivo.

I pacchetti che installano moduli kernel vanno ricompilati quando si cambia kernel.

----------

## looca

8OWow, caro djinnZ, bisogna che ti ringrazi perché perdi tempo con un n00bio come me, molto “duro” a comprendere.

Duro, sì, ma ostinato.

Di quanto tu scrivi molte cose mi sfuggono, ma – ripeto – è colpa mia. Tu sei un advocat e, chiaramente, dài per scontato tante cose – e giustamente. Il forum non è una scuola, come Linux in fondo non è una scuola, ma è mettere a disposizione di tutti risorse che possono essere catturate da chi lo vuole solo con un po' di impegno, e di acume.

Gentoo poi – ed è questo il suo fascino – non facilita le cose ma chiede impegno e comprensione di ogni passaggio e non rifugiarsi nell'automatismo facile del “Clicca su successivo”.

Per tornare a me. Adesso riparto daccapo. Tolgo Sabayon che non amo affatto anche se nasce da una costola di Gentoo. Ripartiziono il disco e parto con l'installare Gentoo per prima.

Il mio obiettivo è: ottenere Gentoo con desktop Xfce. 

Di cosa ho bisogno nel pc? Di cose base, videoscrittura, internet, qualche foto, video da vedere e ascoltare su Youtube,  chat e telefonia voip, che facciano stampante (Hp laserjet) e scanner (Canon lide), di attaccarci una fotocamera per scaricare le foto e niente più.

Potrei avere tutto questo con Ubuntu e altre distro di facile installazione. Ma, ripeto, il mo obiettivo è riuscire a “mettere in moto e guidare” Gentoo.

Allora, siccome mi affido al Manuale x86 Gentoo Linux (in versione italiana e inglese) e al forum; e siccome faccio molto spesso confusione perché quanto la guida riporta sono indicazioni generali che ognuno deve adattare alla propria macchina, mi compilo una specie di riassuntino dei passaggi principali che dovrò compiere per riuscire nell'impresa.

Per comodità userò per installare il cd live di SystemRescue. Cominciamo:

La rete internet: ho il collagemento adsl via cavo ethernet e per ora non ho avuto problemi nello scaricare i codici sorgenti, quindi non configuro nulla e passo al punto successivo.

Preparo i dischi e, per comodità, uso Gparted. Partiziono così:

sda1 = /boot 2 GB quale filesystem è preferibile per il boot? Ext2, 3 o 4?

sda2 = /swap 2GB

sda3 estesa

sda5 = / gentoo ext/4

sda6 = /home gentoo ext/4

sda7 = / altra distro linux

sda8 = /home di altra distro linux (ancora devo decidere quale).

Montaggio partizioni di swap, di boot di “/” e di /home

Imposto data e ora

Installo lo stage3 per i686 da internet

Estraggo lo stage

Installo Portage

Estraggo snapshot di Portage.

Apro /etc/make.conf e verifico le variabili CFLAGS E CXXFLAGS (ma di solito qui, per timore di sbagliare non ho mai modificato nulla e questa volta seguirò quanto mi dici djnnZ)

Vado a effettuare il chroot ma prima (e questo passaggio scusate ma non mi è del tutto chiaro) utilizzo il mirroselect per la variabile Gentoo Mirrors: ma questo a cosa serve in pratica? È indispensabile o facoltativo?

Quindi effettuo il chroot montando /proc e /dev e quindi entro nel nuovo ambiente.

Configuro Portage: lo aggiorno, visualizzo il profilo del sistema e scelgo “profile set 2”

Configuro la variabile USE... Visto che vorrei avere Xfce cosa è meglio fare?

Modifico /etc/locale.gen inserendo i codici per la lingua italiana

Configuro il fuso orario su GMT

Installo un sorgente del kernel con “emerge gentoo-sources” e qui userò le indicazioni di djinnZ, queste:

 *Quote:*   

> piccolo tip: sicuramente avrai installato il kernel con emerge gentoo-sources e di conseguenza avrai in world sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, questo è bene ma al primo depclean potresti piallare il kernel funzionante in favore dell'ultima versione quindi emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-versione è una buona idea. All'update continuerai ad avere l'ultima versione disponibile del kernel ma non rischi per distrazione di piallare via la vecchia. 

 

Di solito il kernel che sempre mi si è proposto è 2.6.39-r3 e quindi modifico il link simbolico al codice sorgente del kernel

Dato che ho bisogno di qualcosa di automatico, preferisco usare Genkernel  :Smile:  e anche qui seguendo le tue indicazioni, caro djinnZ (anche se mi sa che non ho “capito” molto, ma scoprirò! Nel senso che io seguo il manuale i punti codice 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4.

Poi passo a configurare i Moduli del Kernel.

Quindi apro /etc/fstab e cerco di modificarlo secondo il mio partizionamento e la mia scelta dei filesystem (di solito uso ext4 per tutto, anche per la home tanto non ho più traccia di windows in casa).

Imposto la password di Root

Modifico keymaps e clock

Installo un logger di sistema e seguo il capitolo 9 paragrafo 1.1 e 2.1

Quindi, visto che riparto da zero e scelgo come prima distro Gentoo, cerco di installare il programma che mi esegue il kernel nel momento in cui si avvia il sistema (scrivo queste cose per me, per ricordarmi cosa sto facendo), ovvero configuro il Bootloader e scelgo Grub seguendo il Manuale e la scelta di chi ha usato genkernel. Successivamente imposto Grub ma è preferibile farlo con grub-install o manualmente?

Adesso dovrei uscire dal chroot e riavviare il sistema e sperare che mi si avvi Gentoo, oppure è meglio che, prima di uscire dal chroot faccia le seguenti cose che vado a elencare?

Aggiungo il mio nome utente

Pulisco il disco

Installo il desktop configurarando nell'ordine 

1. Xorg-x11

2. eselect opengl set ati

3. Installazione di Xfce e sua configurazione

Ecco, a questo punto, io immagino dovrei uscire dal chroot, smontare le partizioni, riavviare, togliere SystemRescue e sperare di vedere Gentoo avviarsi anche se ancora senza alcun programma, nemmeno un browser o altro.

Quello che ho scritto ha una sua validità per un dilettante come me?

Grazie dell'attenzione e buone cose a tutti.

(P.S. Ma non c'è un raduno italiano o regionale di chi usa Gentoo?)

----------

## djinnZ

 *looca wrote:*   

> omissis

 le sviolinate tienile per te, capisco che la piaggeria non sia più imfame in questi tempi bui e venga quasi celebrata, ma è irritante lo stesso *looca wrote:*   

> Apro /etc/make.conf

 solo CLFAGS (CXX va bene identico) e basta anche il classico "-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer" (bada che questa opzione è uitile solo per compilare codice a 32 bit quindi se sei su amd64 no multilib la puoi dimenticare) se non usi gentoo su più macchine (quello che ti ho postato dovrebbe essere quello che -march native imposta in automatico), LINGUAS="it en" e già che ti trovi segui direttamente la guida per la localizzazione e la guida per utf8 (modificando locale.gen e lanciando locale-gen). Mirrorselect è facoltativo, serve solo a trovare il mirror più veloce (prima di piallare via tutto potresti anche pensare di salvare il contenuto di /usr/portage/distfiles tanto sempre quelli sono i pacchetti da scaricare). Aggiorni portage (emerge --sync ; emerge -eNuv @system) e continui.

Lanciare il primo emerge @system con -eN (la u serve solo ad eliminare il warning che -N implica -u) è necessario per avere la certezza che l'intero sistema sia ricompilato con la nuova ottimizzazione e supporto utf8.

Puoi anche scegliere direttamente il profilo e lanciare il primo aggiornamento. In realtà i problemi di dipendenza circolare si riducono quasi sempre al solo GTK ma basta echo "sys-devel/gcc -gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use per evitare problemi (la use gtk per gcc serve ad attivare il supporto gtk al compilatore java gcj, se non lo usi non ti serve a niente).

Per le use ti consiglio di installare gentoolkit (euse -E/-D per abilitar/disabilitare) euses (help in linea sulle use) e ufed (a menu).

In genere è meglio abbandonare il chroot prima possibile per questioni prestazioni, soprattutto se usi il livecd (che occupa ram) quindi X e le applicazioni installale solo dopo che hai un sistema funzionante.

 *looca wrote:*   

> (P.S. Ma non c'è un raduno italiano o regionale di chi usa Gentoo?)

 con continui rinvii il gruppo della chat, qualche volta  :Laughing:  , riesce a riunirsi (ci provano...   :Laughing:  ) ma in genere è in padania (lo so che non è colpa loro ma il grosso del gruppo abita da quelle parti) e sino ad ora mi sono sempre astenuto dal varcarne i confini.

----------

## looca

buon pomeriggio

ho installato il kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

ho dato il comando

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules
```

ho ottenuto

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules="ohci1394"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="tun"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.
```

Per non sbagliare, oltre a cambiare il numero del kernel devo anche modificare

[quotei]eee1394 ohci1394 / run ieee 1394[/quote]   :Question: 

E se sì, mi potreste indicare come?

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

mettiamo caso che hai più kernel installati[list=][*]2.6.23-r5 "gentoo"[*]2.6.23-r9 "hardened"[*]2.6.22[/list]o che fai uso del nome versione supplementare */etc/conf.d/modules wrote:*   

> #modules="ohci1394"farà caricare codesto modulo in automatico a qualsiasi kernel viene avviato

  */etc/conf.d/modules wrote:*   

> #modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ohci1394"farà caricare codesto modulo in automatico solo al kernel 2.6.23-r5 "gentoo"

  */etc/conf.d/modules wrote:*   

> #modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ohci1394"farà caricare codesto modulo in automatico al kernel 2.6.23-r5 "gentoo" ed al kernel 2.6.23-r9 "hardened"

 stesso discorso per i parametri puoi scelgiere tra appplicarli indistintamente o solo per un singolo kernel o per un gruppo.

Se non ci sono ragioni particolari legate ad una singola versione tanto vale usare modules e basta. IMHO

Inutile dire che se usi un kernel personalizzato cose come il supporto firewire puoi anche pensare di metterle builtin e quindi non devi modificare nulla per i moduli. E vale per quei moduli che non vengono caricati automaticamente (o se hai disabilitato l'autoload del kernel).

A parte i moduli per fglrx e nvidia proprietari non mi tornano in mente molte ragioni per metter mano ai moduli adesso.

Esattamente cosa vorresti caricare per forza?

----------

## looca

Per favore aiutatemi:

sono a questo punto

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/62d71

e non so andare avanti per completare l'installazione e, finalmente, godermi un ambiente grafico.

Vi dico solo che ho cambiato partizionamento

sda1 boot

sda2 swap

sda3 root

Siate pazienti. Grazie

UPDATE

ricontrollando precedenti tentativi, sono riuscito a "boottare" ma ho ottenuto questo.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/ec64e

a quanto capisco non ho "montato" bene root.

Non so come procedere. È un errore a cui posso rimediare o devo "ricominciare" il tutto?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

guarda che in grub 1 sda1 = hdo,0

sda3 = hd0,2 e via dicendo

in grub 2 e uguale la numerazione delle partizioni

se hai usto l'immagine nella linea di comando del kernel non ci deve essere root=/dev/sda3 ma real_root=/dev/sda3

con la live edita e correggi menu.lst /grub.conf 

dovresti avere qualcosa del genere

title qualcosa

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-hardened-r9 ro real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.36-hardened-r9

o

title qualcosa

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-hardened-r8 ro root=/dev/sda3

bada che nell'immagine del kernel panic il riflesso nasconde l'unica informazione utile temo.

----------

## looca

 *Quote:*   

> bada che nell'immagine del kernel panic il riflesso nasconde l'unica informazione utile temo.

 

Nel riflesso c'era questa scritta

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: cannot open root device "(null)" or unknow-block (8,3)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,3)
> ...

 

dunque?  :Confused: 

----------

## k01

controlla di aver inserito nel kernel come built-in il supporto al tuo controller pata/sata

----------

## looca

Siccome avevo dei dubbi di aver sbagliato qualcosa, allora ho ricominciato tutto daccapo.

Ho seguito la guida passo passo, ho installato il kernel manualmente e mi ha dato ok

ho installato grub

ho riavviato, ho controllato che ci fosse il kernel e c'era

ho fatto

```
grub> boot
```

ho ottenuto questo "panico".

Vi rimando a due immagini della stessa schermata per vedere se riuscite a leggere dove si trova l'errore.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/d510b

e

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/4ade5

Mi viene solo un dubbio a questo punto: che all'inizio, ho creato i dischi delle 3 partizioni (boot, swap, root) con gParted. Tuttavia ho applicato i filesystem sulle partizioni da terminale con "mkfs" e poi le ho correttamente "montate". Non so dove altro possa aver sbagliato. 

Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

Sempre riferendomi alla configurazione di grub che ti ho indicato aggiungi rootfstype=ext3

quindi diventa

```
title gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ro rootfstype=ext3
```

Eventualmente grub ti consente di usare alcuni comandi e di modificare al volo la linea di comando fai qualche prova in tal senso.

Non devi ricominciare da capo, adesso è una questione di configurazione del kernel e nient'altro.

Quindi vai avanti di genkernel --menuconfig e modifiche a grub.conf (se ci sono voci duplicate o bislacche puoi anche ripulirlo). Tutto il resto si suppone che sia a posto.

Controlla come ha detto The Extremer se il controller è builtin ma potrebbe essere anche un conflitto, nel dubbio disabilita tutti i controller che non hai.

Con shift+pgup puoi provare a rallentare lo scorrimento dei log di avvio del kernel, compare qualcosa del genere  *Quote:*   

> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe6fa000 port 0xfe6fa100 irq 45
> 
> ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe6fa000 port 0xfe6fa180 irq 45
> 
> ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe6fa000 port 0xfe6fa200 irq 45
> ...

 o del genere *Quote:*   

> scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6L160M0   BACE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> 
> sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 320173056 512-byte logical blocks: (163 GB/152 GiB)
> 
> sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
> ...

 o del genere *Quote:*   

>  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4
> 
>  sda4: <bsd: sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 >
> 
> sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

 questi sono i miei log i tuoi saranno necessariamente diffrenti

----------

## looca

 *Quote:*   

> Sempre riferendomi alla configurazione di grub che ti ho indicato aggiungi rootfstype=ext3 
> 
> 

 

abbi pazienza: io ho dato a root il filesystem ext4. 

Devo lo stesso scrivere "rootfstype=ext3"?

update: ecco qua il mio grub.conf

```
This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

#root (hd0,2)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

# vim:ft=conf:
```

ed ecco la shell di grub

```
GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 5120K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  18 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+18 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> 

```

----------

## djinnZ

Se non togli il commento la riga viene ignorata.

 */var/log/genkernel.log wrote:*   

> * Required Kernel Parameters:
> 
> *     real_root=/dev/$ROOT
> 
> * 
> ...

 Quindi se 

```
/dev/sda1 /boot ext2

/dev/sda2 none swap

/dev/sda3 /     ext4
```

```
default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Gentoo 2

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Gentoo 3

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4
```

Controlla che menu.lst -> grub.conf.

In realtà quel root=/dev/ram0 non dovrebbe più essere necessario ma tanto vale provare. La terza opzione è per usare direttamente il kernel senza immagine di boot (se hai incluso come builtin il supporto hardware).

Sinceramente non riesco a capire dove sia il problema.

----------

## looca

Il problema è che io non toglievo #

 :Embarassed: 

adesso vado a farlo e a vedere quel che succede.

UPDATE

sono riuscito a installare Grub

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/ae7ff

ma qualsiasi opzione scelga (gentoo1, gentoo2, gentoo3) mi dà questo errore

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/36115

cioè "Error 15: File not found""

 :Crying or Very sad:  S.O.S.

NEW UPDATE

seguendo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml ho dato questi comandi ottenendo:

```
(chroot) Host-002 / # cd /boot

(chroot) Host-002 boot # ls

boot  grub  kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3  lost+found
```

e quindi il kernel è presente nella partizione di boot.

Ho quindi verificato ci fossero errori nelle partizioni di boot e root

```
root@Host-002 /root % fsck -y /dev/sda1

fsck from util-linux 2.19.1

e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

/dev/sda1: clean, 33/131072 files, 10085/524288 blocks

root@Host-002 /root % fsck -y /dev/sda3

fsck from util-linux 2.19.1

e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

/dev/sda3: clean, 227807/9830400 files, 1216768/39321600 blocks
```

mostro poi il grub.conf corretto secondo le indicazioni di djnnZ

```

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfs$

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Gentoo 2

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/$

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Gentoo 3

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfs$
```

Poi, seguendo questo topic sul forum english https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895638.html ho dato

```
root@Host-002 /root % ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot

total 3968

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Sep 23 08:21 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Sep 24 16:55 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4035696 Sep 24 14:41 kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

drwx------ 2 root root   16384 Sep 23 06:01 lost+found

root@Host-002 /root % /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config 

zsh: permission denied: /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

e poi

```
root@Host-002 /root % ls -l /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 75996 Sep 24 14:28 /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

root@Host-002 /root % ls -l /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4035696 Sep 24 14:37 /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

root@Host-002 /root % ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4035696 Sep 24 14:41 /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```

Ulteriore verifica cercando qua è là per il forum

```
root@Host-002 /root % mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

root@Host-002 /root % mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

root@Host-002 /root % find /mnt/gentoo/sbin -name init

/mnt/gentoo/sbin/init

root@Host-002 /root % find /mnt/gentoo/boot -name init 
```

```
(chroot) Host-002 / # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep 23 09:15 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

Ragazzi, mi sembra che questo topic stia diventando assurdo. La grub c'è, il kernel è installato e ci ho rimesso mano (vedi http://pastebin.com/4pCR3Nnn)

Non so che strada prendere a questo punto. Ditemi voi se, nel probabile caso non arrivi a far partire il sistema, è meglio che la smetta con questo topic e che ne proponga uno nuovo.

Domanda di coda banalissima: nel caso che riesca a risolvere, mi direste per favore cosa dovrebbe apparire a schermo dato che solo successivamente potrò installare l'ambiente grafico e i vari programmi? In pratica se da grub entro dovrebbe apparire la shell di gentoo, o no?

Ma il mio problema di fondo resta che il bootloader non riesce a caricare il kernel dal disco in memoria in modo da far sì che quest'ultimo prenda il controllo del sistema.

----------

## looca

Mi sovvengo di un probabile errore da n00bbio che più n00bbio non si può, questo:

Nel compilare e installare il kernel, al comando

```
cp arch/i386boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

ho scritto 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

perché credevo che "i386" si riferisse a un'architettura diversa rispetto a quella del mio pc... Ho fatto una sciocchezza, vero?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *looca wrote:*   

> Ho fatto una sciocchezza, vero? 

 

```
devil ago # cd /usr/src/linux

devil linux # find . -iname "bzimage"

./arch/x86/boot/bzImage

./arch/i386/boot/bzImage

devil linux # diff -ru arch/x86/boot/bzImage arch/i386/boot/bzImage 

devil linux # 
```

Abbastanza chiaro  :Razz: 

----------

## looca

ora vado a pranzo poi dopo riprovo a ricompilare e installare il kernel.

Grazie per ora.  :Smile: 

UPDATE

Niente da fare...  :Crying or Very sad:   nonostante abbia ricompilato e installato il kernel usando 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

ma attenzione:devo dare

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

oppure

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3
```

  :Question: 

----------

## looca

Sono andato nel forum inglese e ho risolto la questione.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895932-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Sono entrato "dentro" Gentoo! Evviva!

Ma ora viene il bello! Devo completare con l'ambiente desktop e tutti i programmi.

Ci sarà da lavorare ancora, ma intanto.

Grazie a tutti voi.

----------

